# Dubai real estate



## Ellie92 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just a quick question? Where is the best places to look online for apartments just so I can get a general idea? 
Also not sure if anyone knows this but does anyone know what the area is called around Alma's tower? I think it's the marina but not sure.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

dubizzle


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

propertyfinder.ae


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ellie92 said:


> Just a quick question? Where is the best places to look online for apartments just so I can get a general idea?
> Also not sure if anyone knows this but does anyone know what the area is called around Alma's tower? I think it's the marina but not sure.


Do you mean Almas? That's in Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT)


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Ellie92 said:


> Where is the best places to look online for apartments just so I can get a general idea?


Hello Ellie92,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate


----------

